# 5 Generations



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Cali saying "hello" to her great-great grandpuppies



















Oh, and all the pups are sold, pictures are just for fun.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! Something to be proud of!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

All right Kadi. Pups look good.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Awesome photo Kadi! Congrats on the litter.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nice achievement Kadi=D>


----------

